# Any Known Problems w/ Early 90's Crew Cab Trucks?



## secureland (Dec 9, 2009)

I'm looking at buying a 1995 or older crew cab truck. I am very new to these kinds of trucks. I thought someone here might have some insight on these types of trucks

1. Are there any problems with the frames on these long trucks?

2. Are there any to stay away from? (any crew cab lemons out there from the 1990-1995 era)

3. Would I be better off to go diesel?


I'm looking to go out of state (south of the salt belt here in New York state). Thanks for any replies as I don't have much knowledge on these trucks. 

Bill


----------



## Gologit (Dec 9, 2009)

secureland said:


> I'm looking at buying a 1995 or older crew cab truck. I am very new to these kinds of trucks. I thought someone here might have some insight on these types of trucks
> 
> 1. Are there any problems with the frames on these long trucks?
> 
> ...




I don't know about your part of the country but out here LWB crew cabs, we call 'em crummies, are usually totally thrashed when they're traded in. If they've been owned by loggers or construction workers they get used hard and often the maintenance isn't what it should be.

If you're any kind of mechanic and you can get one cheap enough you might be okay...but I wouldn't buy any crummy that I ever worked with by the 
time we got through with it.

If it's been run by loggers you should be able to tell that from the way the cab smells...kind of combination of coffee, snoose, dust, mud, cigarette smoke, boot oil, dirty socks, riggin clothes on their fifth day of accumulated sweat, pine pitch, cedar oil,and various 7-11 snack foods.


----------



## slowp (Dec 9, 2009)

The seats are torn up from not taking tools out of pockets, and the hooktender will run it in low gear while hurrying back up the road to get more line. Meanwhile the crew will exclaim and mention something about redlining.


----------



## Gologit (Dec 9, 2009)

slowp said:


> The seats are torn up from not taking tools out of pockets, and the hooktender will run it in low gear while hurrying back up the road to get more line. Meanwhile the crew will exclaim and mention something about redlining.



Well said, I forgot about the seats. And redline? Isn't that where you're supposed to run it all the time? Especially when you're making the rounds in the morning picking up the crew and a couple of them are late getting out of the house? That's also the time when the guy driving the crummy can practise 4 wheel drifts on switchbacks and log truck dodging with no speed reduction on the way in. With one headlight.


----------



## secureland (Dec 9, 2009)

I like the 4 doors that are all big. I'm not a fan of the extended cab. 
i also like the 1980's early 90's models. I saw one the other day that someone had put the letters "HILLBILLY DELUXE" on the back window. 8' bed is also nice.


----------



## joesawer (Dec 10, 2009)

Lol.......
You definitely want to stay away from a crummie. Look for one that belonged to a gentleman farmer/rancher or soccer mom. Unless you are familiar with diesels and need one avoid them. They are great for their purpose but require some understanding and are not quite as convenient.


----------



## dingeryote (Dec 10, 2009)

The outfit I worked for, used crew and 4 dr. fords from about 94' to 03'.

Biggest problems we had that were specific to the configuration was Cab twist from running them where they shouldn't be run in the first place.

Later models had stiffer frames, but sooner or later some troopie would play dessert Rat on a response call, and then the doors would be a bit wonky untill the cab was flexed the opposite way hard enough.

Avoid any three letter govt. agency or contract agency lease turn ins...
Nobody loves a Govt. owned or leased vehicle.LOL!!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## hammerlogging (Dec 10, 2009)

look for a 7.3L ford diesel. and yeah, a non- work truck past. My guess is it would come out of texas... everything is bigger in texas. But, it'll need a babysitter at night.

In fact, I sort of wonder if SE AK isn't part of texas........

Crummies, we have em, but we're a real bastardized crew when it comes to east coast style. More often than not theres a pile of POS cavaliers and s10s at the end of the driveable road.


----------



## oregoncutter (Dec 10, 2009)

*crewcabs.*

I own and still own a few crewcab fords. I like the 1987-97 F-350 4x4s, they had dana 60 front ends, and 10.25'' or 10.5'' rears. I have had em with the old non turbo 7.3 litre to powerstroke diesels and the 351 windsor and 460 models as well as automatics ( c-6 and e4od) and 5 spd manuals. It's a toss up for me between the 460 and either diesel, the 351 wasn't bd either. They hold up pretty good I've been in the snow before all 4 chained up wheel hoppin, and spinning bad enough to hit my head on the roof and not broke anything (don't buy a metalic green 96 powerstroke with a headache rack). I put alot of hard miles on my trucks between work and pulling horse trailers, and have been happy with how these trucks held up. All else fails buy the 87-91 with the hi pinion dana 60 front and it can fetch upwards of 1,200 to $1,500 in this country.


----------



## chemist (Dec 10, 2009)

hammerlogging said:


> look for a 7.3L ford diesel. and yeah, a non- work truck past. My guess is it would come out of texas... everything is bigger in texas. But, it'll need a babysitter at night.
> 
> In fact, I sort of wonder if SE AK isn't part of texas........
> 
> Crummies, we have em, but we're a real bastardized crew when it comes to east coast style. More often than not theres a pile of POS cavaliers and s10s at the end of the driveable road.



We had a tow truck crew cab with 7.3L turbo diesel 4X4. No problems, ran excellent! Is still in service today. 

It ran well that is, until one of the boys over tightened the rear wheels. An hour and a half into a long haul I saw a wheel speed by me running down the yellow line of the road and luckily it hooked to the right and went into a field rather than left into the on coming car!

Got the truck stopped and the axle was sitting in the dish of the last wheel... 

middle of the night over the holidays in the middle of no where! I followed the snow marks of the wheel where it tapped down about every 80 feet or so, for about a kilometer and recovered it...


----------



## gwiley (Dec 10, 2009)

My 1995 F350 crew cab 4x4 is a gas model and I love it! The tranny (C6) is controlled by engine vacuum lines - most of the engine is still simple enough for me to cope with on my own. I spent $3,000 on this former state work truck (Va tech grounds crew) at 90K miles. I recommend that you check your state/county auctions, there are some great deals out there. I would have gone for the diesel but they are really hard to find under 200K miles - people won't let go of those trucks.

Watch for fluid leaks - I keep oil, coolant and P/S fluid with me (sorry environmentalists) and top them off once a month. When you first get it go through the routine maintenance, swap out fluids, don't forget the differentials.

Don't be discouraged by visible wear - expect a truck that will show its age a bit, the key is to watch for critical problems inherent in any used car purchase - milky oil, rainbow in the coolant, oil in the tailpipe, etc.


----------



## secureland (Dec 10, 2009)

gwiley said:


> My 1995 F350 crew cab 4x4 is a gas model and I love it! The tranny (C6) is controlled by engine vacuum lines - most of the engine is still simple enough for me to cope with on my own. I spent $3,000 on this former state work truck (Va tech grounds crew) at 90K miles. I recommend that you check your state/county auctions, there are some great deals out there. I would have gone for the diesel but they are really hard to find under 200K miles - people won't let go of those trucks.
> 
> Watch for fluid leaks - I keep oil, coolant and P/S fluid with me (sorry environmentalists) and top them off once a month. When you first get it go through the routine maintenance, swap out fluids, don't forget the differentials.
> 
> Don't be discouraged by visible wear - expect a truck that will show its age a bit, the key is to watch for critical problems inherent in any used car purchase - milky oil, rainbow in the coolant, oil in the tailpipe, etc.



I've heard that Virginia has some very good public auto auctions. Can you tell me the name(s) of some good ones? I'm done buying New York State vehicles. i even want to go further south than PA. 

Thanks for any info!


----------



## Jacob J. (Dec 11, 2009)

I know the mid-late 90's Fords attract a lot of trees...

http://www.madsens1.com/ouch.htm


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 11, 2009)

I love the look of the mid 90's Fords but would stay away from the F250's. Hate that funky front axle set up. F350 all the way! GM built solid trucks in the 90's but had a LOUSY diesel before the Duramax. Dodge....just say no. opcorn:


----------



## gwiley (Dec 11, 2009)

secureland said:


> I've heard that Virginia has some very good public auto auctions. Can you tell me the name(s) of some good ones? I'm done buying New York State vehicles. i even want to go further south than PA.
> 
> Thanks for any info!



Try this:

http://www.dgs.virginia.gov/Federal...s/StateSurplusAuctions/tabid/855/Default.aspx

The title says 2008 schedule but the entries in the schedule are current. Don't forget about craigslist.org either - some of the state vehicles show up there when folks who bought them decide that it is no longer cool to own a 1 ton truck for the occasional trip to Home Depot.


----------



## Curlycherry1 (Dec 11, 2009)

Buy one from Minnesota. Cripes I see tons of big trucks around here and when I can get a peek in the back I always snoop and I never find anything in them. Folks buy these rigs to haul the kids and their hockey or football gear and that is about it. I especially love to see the big crew cab duallies with no 5th wheel hitch in the back. It should be mandatory that if you are going to buy a rig like that you have an actual 5th wheel trailer to pull with it. My neighbor around the corner from me has one of those, it is about 10 years old and it has a cap on the back. He is retired and has never put anything in the back but a suitcase or his 5# dog.

The newest trend I am seeing is jacked up Ford F650s with crew cabs. Got them all over the place. They are the truck to have when a Hummer is not big enough.


----------



## gwiley (Dec 11, 2009)

I am glad to see people doing silly things with real trucks - eventually they want a newer shinier toy and their old castoffs trickle down to me and folks like me who couldn't care less about the looks but NEED a 1-ton or better to get stuff done. Their indulgence drives the prices for everything from tires/parts to the used market down. Encourage your yuppie friends to drive big iron.


----------



## joesawer (Dec 12, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> I love the look of the mid 90's Fords but would stay away from the F250's. Hate that funky front axle set up. F350 all the way! GM built solid trucks in the 90's but had a LOUSY diesel before the Duramax. Dodge....just say no. opcorn:





Yea stay away from the GM corporate diesel The whole truck is worth less than one good high pinion dana 60.


----------



## dancan (Dec 12, 2009)

wood4heat said:


> stay away from the F250's. Hate that funky front axle set up. F350 all the way!



I have heard the same many times and have a 94 F350 crew cab 7.3 diesel 4x4 and have 2 F250's (91 & 94) both with 180000 plus miles and have no issues .
I still prefer the solid axle but since I'm a retired off-roader I have found that the IFS on the F250 saved my bacon many times and has been non problematic .


----------



## wood4heat (Dec 12, 2009)

dancan said:


> I have heard the same many times and have a 94 F350 crew cab 7.3 diesel 4x4 and have 2 F250's (91 & 94) both with 180000 plus miles and have no issues .
> I still prefer the solid axle but since I'm a retired off-roader I have found that the IFS on the F250 saved my bacon many times and has been non problematic .



They might be "non problematic" but still get that busted axle look when the springs start to sag. Like you said, you prefer a solid axle, so do I. Even in the world of IFS I prefer the double wishbone everybody else uses.


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 20, 2009)

Ford --- watch out for auto tranny (notoriuos for problems)
--- stick with Dana 60 solid front axle (lot less problems)
--- 460 underpowered compared to 454 (460 seems to last much longer 
though)
--- powerstroke --- very good engine (expensive to maintain)
--- n/a 7.3 practically indestructible but slightly underpowered
--- early '94 turbo diesel would be my first choice (plenty of horse power)
pre-powerstroke mechanical injection (much cheaper to maintain)

Gm --- '91 or previous w/ gas powered engine would be an excellent choice
--- detroit diesel was a very good engine that will last forever, but 
extremely under powered for any towing duties
--- '92 up models had intake manifold probs on small blocks
--- '93 was the best year for the turbo diesel (all mechanical) less probs
--- '92 up front ifs has it's place and can be very stout in most situations 
but i just don't like it (does have car like ride quality)
--- Any year GM will be more than likely to have the best auto tranny out 
of the three

Dodge --- 360 is always a good choice Cummins is an excellent choice and 
considered the best by many (me included)
--- Auto trannies --- notorious for problems (though i've never had a
bad one
--- Crew Cab was a rare option if available at all (I don't believe so)
--- Ride quality (harshest of the bunch)
--- Steering shaft failure (very common) 

With all three the manual trannies are not bullet proof, but are all good stout units, if they shift well and the clutch feels good, it will more than likely be good for years to come!

All of this info is given from first hand knowledge, as i've owned many of these trucks and am not brand loyal! Hope this helps in your quest for a new ride!

They all made good trucks, just try to find one that is still good. Looks are much less important than function!


With any of these trucks... make sure it has some sort of rear locking diffirential. A truck this big (especially crew cab) will spin if someone spits on a tire!

My $.02


----------

